# What time do you feed your bearded dragon?



## bbear690

The lights go on at 7 so i give Toodles her first batch of calcium crickets at 9

When will Toodles need to next lot, just before lights out at 7 or before then??


Its got a nice big bowl of grated carrot and a few basil leaves in there all day 

I am in the process of growning my own greens for it x


----------



## scalez

i'd say maybe 3/4 pm
give him enough time to digest the food before lights out.


----------



## bbear690

Cool, i will do it about 3.30 then when millie gets home from school 


Cheers Scalez

by the way whats your name? Im Becky, you have helped me loads the last month, My beardie is getting all the right care and its thanks to you and you helpfull advice :flrt:


----------



## scalez

Haha, no problem, my name is Shauna. xD


----------



## bbear690

Nice to meet you Shauna 


I am sure i will ask loads more questions lol but hopefully one day i will be able to help another newbie


----------



## spudsgirl

Well mine gets his salad in the morning hand fed. Sad I know then the live about 3 in afternoon. Sometimes a swap it round. Mine does not know what hunting means the lazy not so little :devil:.x


----------



## badgerboy

Zu and Woody get crickets about 8am (wake-up call is about 7.30) and salad around 5pm. As a treat they get locusts, but not until salad-time. The crickets eat the leftover salad during the day, and the locusts eat fresh salad at tea-time.

:welcome: I'm new here, so take what I say with a pinch of salt for now...


----------



## bbear690

i leave salad in all day, is that ok??

Also he hasn't eaten some crickets and i have tried making them hop around in the viv so he cathches them but there is no interest lol, i can't catch them!!
If i leave the salad in there wil it be ok, i don't want them biting poor toodles x


----------



## Dynamos Dragons

I feed mine salad in the morning about 1 1/2 hours after lights come on and leave it in all day, and locusts/bugs later in the day normally around 4. They should not eat anything within the last 2 hours before lights out, with veg left in the viv any escaped bugs hopefully would nibble on that .
When it comes time to feed him bugs again, instead of putting some in, try and move things in the viv to find the escapees first, a lot of people feed theres in a RUB(really useful box) so they can monitor how many they eat which also stops them roaming the viv too :no1:


----------



## bbear690

i did buy a box to feed him crickets in but was worried the crix would hop out lol


----------



## Dynamos Dragons

Hahaha, lol they cant jump that much................oh and another little secret is put the box of crix in the fridge for 15 mins first .....the cold slows them right down :whistling2:


----------



## bbear690

yeah they can lol i seen them go pmsl

they are small but scarey little buggers!!!!!!


i will put them in the fridge next time then, can't wait til they have all gone then i will get something different


----------

